# swelling up



## Jac (Apr 28, 2008)

my fish has slowly started to swell up,not like defensive way, his chest area and becoming body area is swelling up like a balloon. He is eating and swimming normally and not being over fed, Ive done nothing out of the ordinary, had him nearly two years as well. Could someone please advise on what may be wrong with my fish? Thankyou.


----------



## Neo (Apr 5, 2008)

probably bloated, try feeding him a pea without the outer shell that should help, and also remove the uneaten pea from the tank, dont leave any in there, try a little bit of pea every couple of days until the swelling/bloating goes down and he should get normal


----------



## Blaxicanlatino (Jan 28, 2008)

make sure he eats a variety of foods, too much of the same food can make the fish constipated and bloated (swell up)

improve its diet and erduce feeding. Hope he gets well 8)


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

Sounds loike he is constipated..what have you been feeding him..give him a pea..1 frozen pea, thaw it out in warm water..squeeze it outta it's shell and put half on a toothpick or just give it to him (some take food from your hand) and make sure he eats it..don't feed him till he eats it..(I know it sonds mean) some eat it right away..mine like it..anyway if it is constipation this will relieve it...if he looks like a pine cone that is something else called dropsy....that's a bad thing....anyway as far as food goes your Betta will like a variety of food..bloodworms,beefheart, flakes,peas,small peices of boiled eggwhite...don't over do it on the meat..that will get them constipated sure enough.


----------



## kender42 (Dec 13, 2007)

I've had this problem repeatedly. The first and second times it just sort of went away and this time it's really bad. He's even got some "used fish food" hanging from his belly. He also refuses to move around much. Just sits in the corner right up at the water line with his nose almost out of the water. I'm still a bit of a newbie although I've had this fish for close to a year. (ok, 8 months) and for the most part he's a good fish he just keeps getting these lumps. Where he gets bigger his scales change color. He goes grey instead of his natural red and purple. But when he shrinks he changes back again. Does your fish change color? I'm gonna try putting the pea on a toothpick like they said and I'll let you know if it works....


----------



## Jac (Apr 28, 2008)

Thankyou all so much for your replies. I will try out each one and see how they go.


----------



## kender42 (Dec 13, 2007)

Turns out we didn't have any toothpicks.... I tried other stuff but I couldn't get him to eat the peas. Now he never will. My poor toothbrush has gone to the giant fishtank on the sky. I will miss him so much.


----------



## Jac (Apr 28, 2008)

Well turns out that a tooth pick and pea's don't work if he (devil is his name) won't eat in th efirst place. Devil RIP this evening.


----------

